# South Bend Buyer Question



## Joe Pitz (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am eyeing a used South Bend lathe on our local Craigslist.
I had the owner look for the Catalog number which is 810634.

I am having him look for the serial number on the ways.

I have gone to the South Bend web site and it appears that that catalog number is not listed
as being one of the catalog numbers that South bend has parts for.

Before I even consider purchasing I wanted to know what everyone thought of purchasing a 
South Bend Lathe that there are no parts available from South Bend.

Here is the craigslist ad.  I currently have a mini lathe and a mini mill, but pretty much a newbie.

https://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/for/5051037012.html

So I do not want to go off and do something stupid like buying a lathe that is a pile of junk.

So what is the general consensus on purchasing a South Bend lathe when no replacement parts are available.

Thanks 

Joe


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Being a thousand miles away its tough to give an opinion,  but given the looks of it, and your inexperience I would be hesitant.  If you choose to pursue it I would take along an experienced friend and if you can not find one, hire a machinist for an hour to go check it out with you.   It looks like a very old lathe, does not look loved and taken care of, probably has soft ways and threaded spindle.   I am guessing its worth scrap price which given it size means couple hundred bucks max.   A lathe that does not function is not worth a lot, do you feel comfortable in restoring a project? 

michael


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Michael,

I checked on the South Bend web site and based on the format  of the serial number, it is older than March 1947.
Eugene, up in God's country.  We have some property in Olympia WA.  Love it up there.

Based on the age and the fact that South Bend does not carry parts,, Unless anyone else chimes in I will more than likely pass.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Jim Mc (Jun 13, 2015)

That’s a nice restoration project lathe, but if you’re looking for something to do work with I’d pass on that one and look for something a bit newer and 2 to 5x the cost. There are a lot of good SB lathes out there made in the 1960’s to 70’s that would serve you better. Please keep in mind that’s just my 2 cents, but I’ve thrown money at so-so machinery I wish I hadn’t.

Jim Mc


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Jim Mc
That is sort of the logic I was thinking of.  Once I get more experience under my belt, then I would want to tackle a serious restoration project.

Joe


----------



## aametalmaster (Jun 13, 2015)

Its an early 1920's series O that needs work. If you want a project and can swing the 500 bucks go for it. If not wait until a nicer one comes along. PS i have a 15" a little earlier date but wouldn't trade it for the world...Bob


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks Bob for the info.  

Joe


----------

